# Wifi USB dongle and Sony Bravia



## utsavgupta89 (Nov 10, 2012)

I've recently bought a EX550 Series BRAVIA LED TV. I wanted to know whether it's necessary to use a Sony wifi dongle if I want to access the internet from my TV. Actually there are cheaper WiFi dongles in the market from big manufacturers like Asus, Netgear, Belkin and TP Link.


Cheers,

Utsav


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 10, 2012)

They should work but I'm not sure. Call up Asus/Netgear/Belkin and ask them.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm not entirely sure if it's weird that I'm giving you an answer to this question, but I will anyway!  Generally speaking, almost all TVs use their own proprietary WiFi dongles, meaning third party dongles will NOT work with your TV.  The only way a third party WiFi dongle will work with your TV is if that WiFi dongle was specifically made to work with your TV.  The reason for this is because the drivers in most dongles are made for use in a standardized OS such as Windows.  Each TV manufacturer uses its own OS in its TVs, so the drivers in the dongle that will work for Windows will not work with the TV.  

Unfortunately, there isn't much money in making proprietary dongles, so it will be very hard to find any.  You will have to stick with buying a WiFi dongle made by the TV manufacturer.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 23, 2012)

^^^^
LG WRman is correct, you have to buy manufacturer dongle only.


----------



## lywyre (Nov 23, 2012)

In case you want to buy: Sony UWA-BR100 USB Wireless LAN Adapter Dongle | eBay


----------

